# Craftsman Pressure Washer 580.761800 pump question



## SteveLake (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Craftsman High Pressure Washer, moidel: 580.761800.

Pump question: I removed 3 nuts holding the pump to the engine. I carefully lowered the pump from the engine. I noticed that there was oil in the hole in the pump where the engine output shaft goes.
The oil level in this hole is about an inch from the top of the pump. The hole diameter is about one inch. The depth of the hole is about 2 inches.
Is there supposed to be oil in this hole? If so, what kind of oil? 80wt gear oil? How full should I fill the oil level? Can I poor this oil out and replace it with fresh oil?
The owner's manual says nothing about pump maintenance regarding oil.
The pump part # is B1262A.

Steve


----------

